# Stc 1000 Just Blew



## craigo (14/8/12)

so i get up this morning to see my keezer sitting on -22 on closer inspection my temp controler has shit it self and it is only a month old spewin so now i have alot of burst beer bottles to clean up and have to buy another one not happy i tell ya.


----------



## QldKev (14/8/12)

Ouch, broken bottles are not good. I had one go, it kept buzzing when the number 8 was displayed. Eventually it would just turn itself off, and I would need to unplug it to get it back. It's gone to electronics heaven (the local tip). Touch wood the rest of the fleet are still happy. 

QldKev


----------

